# Postage Costs?



## Orikoru (Jan 3, 2018)

I have a few items I need to sell on the old Ebay and I wondered if any seasoned wheeler dealers out there can give me a rough idea on what the postage costs will be? I normally entrust them to the post office as method of choice.

1. A whole set - golf bag with 13 clubs inside. 
2. A set of seven irons.
3. A single gap wedge - from selling a single club before though I believe this to be around Â£12?

Cheers guys.


----------



## Sidsidgwick (Jan 3, 2018)

If you go with a courier such as MyHermes then the cost will be significantly less:

Single iron is around Â£5
Seven irons will be around Â£9
Bag with clubs-Â£15ish although need to keep an eye on maximum length and weight they accept.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 3, 2018)

It depends on who you use.

I have used my myhermes for years and the cost for up to 2kg (2 clubs for example) is Â£3.99 it increase if you want to insure above Â£20 and get a signature 

You can get quotes for myhermes without registering you just need to now the weight,  size and any two postcodes. I use my own and my sons just to get a cost.

Remember to factor in the weight of the packaging boxes for bags are quite heavy in postage terms.

If you are using Parcel Farce then it all pretty much starts at Â£11.70 (from memory)  again you can get a quote online.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 3, 2018)

PS if the bag with 13 clubs includes a driver be very careful about parcel length.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 3, 2018)

When you list an item on the bay I thought it suggested a recommended postage price based on Royal Mail prices?


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 3, 2018)

I sent 100 golf balls via myHermes last week. Cost was Â£6.79 and that included getting signed for. The weight was just under 5 kgs.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 3, 2018)

I've used the new Shutl service on e bay with no issues, I now prefer to use the UPS service through this rather then myherpes or parcelforce.


----------



## Crow (Jan 3, 2018)

I had a full set complete with bag delivered recently by Hermes, the delivery cost on ebay was Â£5.99 which is what I assume the seller was charged.

Admittedly they were vintage but the driver and 5 wood were metal headed so the length of modern clubs.
Packaging wasn't the best but it did the job. Basically all the clubs were put into the bag heads first, this was about a 9 inch diameter bag so a bit cramped but driver/woods first and irons after. The whole lot was then wrapped in black polythene and taped up so the bag was effectively the protection for the clubs, with grips sticking out but wrapped.

Being Hermes, when they found nobody was in they left the package out of sight by the front window rather than leave with a neighbour or deliver another day, luckily it wasn't raining.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 3, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			You can get quotes for myhermes without registering you just need to now the weight,  size and any two postcodes. I use my own and my sons just to get a cost.

Remember to factor in the weight of the packaging boxes for bags are quite heavy in postage terms.
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea how much the bag with all the clubs weigh, that's sort of why I was asking. Got no means to weigh them at home. 



drive4show said:



			When you list an item on the bay I thought it suggested a recommended postage price based on Royal Mail prices?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure, I thought it just made suggestions of postal cost based on other similar items others had listed and what they had put as the postal cost. Some people just make up the post fees though I reckon, I was hoping to ask people here who had posted stuff and knew the costs more accurately. 

A few of you saying go with My Hermes but I've seen some shocking reports of their work on this forum!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 3, 2018)

Look here https://shutl.com/uk/
This is EBay's service as has been said previously. You have the choice of Hermes or DPD, both of whom have lots of local drop off points.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 3, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I have no idea how much the bag with all the clubs weigh, that's sort of why I was asking. Got no means to weigh them at home. 



!
		
Click to expand...

What no bathroom scales to check your own weight?

Stand on the scales note weight, stand on the scales parcel in hand note the weight deduct the first from the latter and you have the weight of the parcel.

The bag with clubs can go straight on the scales.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 3, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Look here https://shutl.com/uk/
This is EBay's service as has been said previously. You have the choice of Hermes or DPD, both of whom have lots of local drop off points.
		
Click to expand...

It is Myhermes or UPS. The UPS prices look very good for larger parcels but not so good for the smaller ones.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 3, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			What no bathroom scales to check your own weight?

Stand on the scales note weight, stand on the scales parcel in hand note the weight deduct the first from the latter and you have the weight of the parcel.

The bag with clubs can go straight on the scales.
		
Click to expand...

Haha that's good thinking. That'll give me the weight in stones, no idea how to adjust the scales to kilos! :rofl:


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I have a few items I need to sell on the old Ebay and I wondered if any seasoned wheeler dealers out there can give me a rough idea on what the postage costs will be? I normally entrust them to the post office as method of choice.

1. A whole set - golf bag with 13 clubs inside. 
2. A set of seven irons.
3. A single gap wedge - from selling a single club before though I believe this to be around Â£12?

Cheers guys.
		
Click to expand...

id personally send the whole set and 7 irons by parcel force

but the wedge id send by hermes


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 4, 2018)

Don't forget the surcharge that many carriers charge if you are posting to the northern and western areas of the United Kingdom.
Sometimes this may be up to 100% extra.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



*id personally send the whole set and 7 irons by parcel force*

but the wedge id send by hermes
		
Click to expand...

But you don't know how much it would be? Given that nobody has given an estimate on it so far I figured most people are using My Hermes to send this kind of thing. I'll probably go for that. To be honest, it's an old Slazenger starter set, people are not going to want to pay a big delivery fee for it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			But you don't know how much it would be? Given that nobody has given an estimate on it so far I figured most people are using My Hermes to send this kind of thing. I'll probably go for that. To be honest, it's an old Slazenger starter set, people are not going to want to pay a big delivery fee for it.
		
Click to expand...

ok the irons you should be easy via hermes as the length should fit as no driver

id say between Â£6-8

the single club would be Â£4


----------



## Crow (Jan 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			But you don't know how much it would be? Given that nobody has given an estimate on it so far I figured most people are using My Hermes to send this kind of thing. I'll probably go for that. To be honest, it's an old Slazenger starter set, people are not going to want to pay a big delivery fee for it.
		
Click to expand...

See my post No 8.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 4, 2018)

Most standard golf box parcels in parcel force areÂ£11.75 this goes up depending on the weight or value of compensation.

sent 4/pw last week cost Â£14.95

bag of clubs I would only be guessing .

Have dealt with my Hermes and would not use them again.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2018)

Crow said:



			See my post No 8.
		
Click to expand...

I meant nobody had given the post office / parcel force price, so I figured people were using Hermes.


----------



## ADB (Jan 4, 2018)

Re the bag and clubs - Personally Iâ€™d try Facebook Marketplace or Gumtree first and try to see if there was anyone local who wanted them without you needing to post - itâ€™s free too.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I meant nobody had given the post office / parcel force price, so I figured people were using Hermes. 

Click to expand...

Nobody had given a Royal Mail (Post Office) price because golf clubs are too long for them.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 4, 2018)

Given your location I also would try Gumtree or local advert first.


----------



## jusme (Jan 5, 2018)

I deal a lot with various couriers. I would use my hermes on single or few clubs (via ebay shuttle service) as long as not too valuable. If too valuable then the cost of insurance does not cover the clubs worth. If I am selling expensive or heavy large items (such as a full set) then I would use parcelforce. Its not difficult to get exact costs as all couriers offer the calculator service, based on weight, dimensions and value. 

Anything under a 100 quid and under 5 KG will go with my hermes with a cost of no more than 6 quid. I am never sending clubs with my hermes valued at over 150ish. Customers expect a faster service and the cost regardless of value and weight is somehwere between 12 and 15 quid


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2018)

jusme said:



			I deal a lot with various couriers. I would use my hermes on single or few clubs (via ebay shuttle service) as long as not too valuable. If too valuable then the cost of insurance does not cover the clubs worth. If I am selling expensive or heavy large items (such as a full set) then I would use parcelforce. Its not difficult to get exact costs as all couriers offer the calculator service, based on weight, dimensions and value. 

Anything under a 100 quid and under 5 KG will go with my hermes with a cost of no more than 6 quid. I am never sending clubs with my hermes valued at over 150ish. Customers expect a faster service and the cost regardless of value and weight is somehwere between 12 and 15 quid
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm only selling old gear, it's not expensive stuff so would be good to keep delivery cost down. Hoping to get about 80 quid for the starter set, and maybe 100 quid for the iron set. Cheers for the feedback.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, I'm only selling old gear, it's not expensive stuff so would be good to keep delivery cost down. Hoping to get about 80 quid for the starter set, and maybe 100 quid for the iron set. Cheers for the feedback.
		
Click to expand...

Following on from what you said earlier I would definitely recommend something on like Gumtree if that is the sort of money you expect. Ebay is not the sort of place to sell lesser quality clubs at reasonable prices. Over the years I have picked up many a set of irons (lesser 'known' brands) for under Â£20 and slighty better known brands for under Â£40.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			Following on from what you said earlier I would definitely recommend something on like Gumtree if that is the sort of money you expect. Ebay is not the sort of place to sell lesser quality clubs at reasonable prices. Over the years I have picked up many a set of irons (lesser 'known' brands) for under Â£20 and slighty better known brands for under Â£40.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I may try a local collection site first. It's just with Ebay you have the biggest audience and I find there's always one mug willing to buy what you're flogging! Collection only obviously reduces the market considerably.


----------

